# Feeding Crayfish?



## new era

I'm thinking about feeding my RBP crayfish..is it healthy? Will they eat it?


----------



## Guest

Yes some piranha will eat crayfish. You need to be careful when feeding wildcaught crayfish as they can carry parasites that might hurt your fish. I would treat and quarantine them for at least 2 weeks prior to feeding them.


----------



## new era

Thanks, they are not wild caught. I will be feeding them in a month or a few weeks. 3 Crayfish on eggs right now.about 50-75 eggs each.


----------



## Nzac

as you know, I breed and feed crawfish to all of my piranha, it just adds to the variety they get.


----------



## new era

Thanks Nzac..I saw you feeding it so i was wondering if reds will eat it. Lol! Because of you i went out and got some for myself!


----------



## TRIG

you should post a feeding video


----------



## Guest

I agree TRIG


----------



## Dorrien

I feed my Black crayfish every couple weeks. they are like 3 for 5 dollars at House of Tropicals. I initially put them in there to clean the bottom of the tank(recommended by my girlfriend) and came home one day and it was claws on the bottom lol. so ever since then i have been giving them to him...they clean for a little while along with the ghost shrimp and then they go on permanent vacation lol.


----------



## canadianforever

i had 2 red claw crabs and one day i seen the big one and couldn't find the smaller one but i seen a claw on the ground think i know where it went lol


----------



## dakid1821

I feed my reds crayfish quite often they love em..... I never had a problem. I learned that when they are hungry enough anything that fits in tgeir mouth they will eat....


----------



## michaelgillen2

I fed a small 2 inch crayfish to my 12 red's yesterday and found nothing but claws the next day. I also noticed 4 of my red's had a small pink wart like bump on their lip or lower jaw. I thought it was a fungus at first. But is this from the crayfish pinching them when they attacked? I did not Declaw the crayfish


----------



## nitrofish

My pygo's would leave the crawfish alone for a while before finally attacking them. Sometimes they would last a few weeks providing they have places to hide.


----------

